

Porn and creativity - wslh
http://stavvers.wordpress.com/2011/06/05/porn-and-creativity/

======
k-mcgrady
I'm usually of the mind that if something is up-voted it has reason to be here
on HN...but seriously why is this here? It's one guys opinions on porn.

tl;dr he doesn't like porn but thinks the names of the films are quite funny
and creative.

~~~
gbaygon
she is not a he, the blog is called "Another angry woman"

~~~
k-mcgrady
I wasn't sure and just defaulted to he. It doesn't really change my point
though.

------
parag_c_mehta
This seriously doesn't belong on HN. I am amazed what kind of keyword search
the submitter might have done to dig up this old 2011 article!

------
jmngomes
Could the lack of innovation on porn movies be due to it being a volume
business? No pun intended :)

------
mhitza
"society's current expectation of sex", what does that mean?

------
badman_ting
Porn is bad but the puns are funny. Well, OK.

